# STP, Sea to Van, or Both ?



## trek21_wash (Oct 22, 2011)

Wondering for those who have done both of these if you had to pick one or the other which would be your choice and why? Also curious how many people ride both? I am considering this option as I am torn between choosing one. 

I just recently started biking again. So far I have made it to a century in two days so I am basically halfway with plenty of training time left. 

thanks in advance for sharing your perspective...Bill


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Different groups...*

STP is iconic. I think every PacNW cyclist should do it at least once. The route is easy, support is excellent, and the group is enormous -- 10,000 official riders! I'd suspect the, ahem, guests, make up for the no-shows and then some.

Skilled riders will pretty much all do this in one day. If you do, I really encourage you to stay in Portland on Saturday night, and spend some time Sunday at the finish line festival. It's a really great atmosphere, the PDX group will cheer incoming riders as they go through downtown, and it is something else to see TEN THOUSAND PEOPLE on bikes. 

This is a BIG DEAL for a lotta these folks, all ages, every shape and size. They are SO HAPPY that they just rode their bicycle 200 miles! 

The route, though, is fairly bland. It has to be, for the volume of riders. You won't be blown away by the scenery.

RSVP is kind of the opposite! Great scenery, a smaller (~1,500) group of mostly experienced riders, fantastic backroads tour, no major mountain passes but a lot more "dynamic" terrain, more climbs. It's two-day-only, unless you want to venture off on your own, though. I think this year they added a second wave, since it sold out way early, every year...


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

rsvp 2012 marked on calendar... when does registration begin? anyone know? i checked website and no info on that.


----------



## banosser (Sep 22, 2011)

Registration.. 

Oh... never mind...

.

.

"what's all this talk about the Presidential erection..??"


----------



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

Events, Rides and Tours | Cascade Bicycle Club

I believe tickets go on sale after midnight on 12/31. The first day will sell out very quickly


----------



## OperaLover (Jan 20, 2002)

I think Cascade Bicycle Club members have priority. If you are not a member you should join. You will save on all of their sponsored rides.


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

What do people do for lodging at the end of the first day in Bellingham? Do they sag a suitcase or overnight bag to Bellingham & Vancouver?


----------



## kc0yef (Nov 11, 2011)

The have cool train up ride as well


----------



## smoothie_biker (Feb 22, 2011)

thatdrewguy said:


> What do people do for lodging at the end of the first day in Bellingham? Do they sag a suitcase or overnight bag to Bellingham & Vancouver?


You have a few options. Generally, people would load their bags on baggage truck at the start line and pick up at the finish line in Bellingham (Day 1). Pack up and load on truck again the next morning and pick up at finish line hotel in Vancouver BC (Day 2). This baggage service is included in your registration fee. Other option is to carry everything you need with you and your bike! You've got to go "light" though...ie a few personal care items and a set of casuals and a set of cycling shorts/jersey..or whatever you can take without making it feel like a full loaded touring.


----------



## trek21_wash (Oct 22, 2011)

Any he is in and purchased the ticket...

Here we come STP 2012

#1 and turning 50 in August!!


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Ah man, general public tickets go sale next month!

Are there usually plenty still left? I have it my mind still to ride STP in one day this summer..


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

STP for non-members is suppose to be opened today Feb 7 but I don't see the option on the website. Is it completely sold out or have they not opened it up for non-Cascade members yet?


----------



## karlkras (Nov 25, 2005)

thatdrewguy said:


> STP for non-members is suppose to be opened today Feb 7 but I don't see the option on the website. Is it completely sold out or have they not opened it up for non-Cascade members yet?


Just go through the registration process (it wouldn't let you before if you didn't have a CBC membership).
Just signed up this morning. Last year they didn't fill up until March so I'm assuming there's still a fair number of registrations available.


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

Not being a member the site still won't let me register. Also it looks like someone has updated the site since earlier and now they've moved the registration to next week.

"If RSVP2 does not sell out, we will open registration to the general public on February 14."


----------



## karlkras (Nov 25, 2005)

I thought you were asking about STP registration.


----------



## karlkras (Nov 25, 2005)

thatdrewguy said:


> "If RSVP2 does not sell out, we will open registration to the general public on February 14."


I thought you were asking about STP registration. RSVP is later in the season so I wouldn't doubt that the registration period starts later.


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

oops, my mistake, I meant RSVP and typed STP.


----------



## smoothie_biker (Feb 22, 2011)

STP is already SOLD OUT!! It's getting sold out earlier and earlier each year.


----------



## lilphoton (Mar 25, 2012)

i just registered for RSVP (the saturday-sunday one) last weekend. it's my first distance ride and i am super excited. anyone else doing that one?


----------

